# Saltwater & Freshwater



## Lettec (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this and I want to get a saltwater tank going... A friend of mine long time ago had a Saltwater tank mixed with freshwater.. He had this for the cost and it was easier to care for.. And he only put saltwater fish in it and they all survived.

Has anyone heard of this, if so how can I research this and get this going?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum.

i do not fully understand what you are talking about, please explain more.
you can acclimate *SOME* species of fish to salt water over a period of time but ultimately the life span of the fish is cut. you cannot however go from full salt to fresh.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Lettec, Welcome to the forum!
I've never heard of this concept either. Brackish tanks, sure, but not a fresh/salt combo with saltwater fish. I wonder what type of fish your friend kept? It seems to me that your friend must have had a brackish tank, that's the only thing that would make sense to me.
OF2F: besides puffers and mono scats what other fish start out fresh but eventually convert to needing total salt?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I just thought of a fish that goes from salt to fresh...salmon returning home to their spawning grounds. Of course, right after that they die.


----------



## Lettec (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, thats what other are saying is that it had to of been a brackish tank.. But I don't think it was because he had puffers, clown fish.. I mean everything you would see in a normal saltwater tank.. Oh where is that old friend I need it..

I look up brackish tanks and no, it can't be it.. Those tanks look very dark and same goes for the fish.. And there really isn't a large variety for a brackish tank


----------



## Lettec (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess I will need to do a lot of research on how to get a saltwater tank going and try that!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, are you new to salt, or new to the hobby? Not to scare you but I've been keeping a fresh water tank for approx. a year now and I'm STILL doing my research on salt. It takes LOTS of research in order to be successful. Read, read, read and just when you think you can't take it anymore...then read some more. :-D


----------



## Lettec (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh I'm new to the WHOLE thing. I've had small freshwater tanks thats all.. Nothing impressive.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is it possible to have been clown loaches and dwarf puffers? both are freshwater. i wouldnt keep the school of loaches in anything but a large tank. 
research cannot be stressed enough when it comes to saltwater tanks. its really is an entire new ball game. if you take enough time and have enough patience there shouldnt be a reason why you cannot do a saltwater tank. asking questions always helps too. seeing that your new, i recommend starting with a freshwater tank and doing a fishless cycle and going from there.
kym i sent you a PM.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen this. This guy had a FW tank and decided to try brachish. So he added some salt, bought some brachish fish, and thought it was pretty simple. He was already adding salt, so he figured why not add more salt and try his hand in marine fish. 

Can this work? Sure, for the short term. You can also feed cat food to a dog and it will probalby live for quit some time. But you can't really pull this off with any degree of success. In a few rare cases you will find some people who do this and have a few fish live for a while, but this approach is a long shot with a HIGH probability of failure.

The first thing you have to learn in the marine hobby is that there is no perfect receipe. There are many methods that people use and each has its own degree of risk and reward. Given that you are interested in successfully keeping fish, you should pick a method with low risk, and the reward of being able to have a long term successful aquarium. 

I suggest you start by determining your budget. How much can you spend up front and how much per month? Then we can recommend successful saltwater options.

Aunt Kimmie - LETS DO IT!!!! I can't wait for you to go marine!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pafur although your post was legit i believe you misunderstood the original poster. i believe they are talking about putting saltwater fish in freshwater but then again, maybe i misunderstood.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> pafur although your post was legit i believe you misunderstood the original poster. i believe they are talking about putting saltwater fish in freshwater but then again, maybe i misunderstood.


LOL

Funny, when i read it i thought you misunderstood. :roll:


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Bottom line is, The object of this hobby is to create the optimal environment for the species we wish to keep. Not to create an environment for the species that suits our budget. If you have the time, resources, and money to set up a proper SW system, and you are willing to put at least a year into proper research before you even put the water into the tank, the go for it, start the research and see where it takes you. By the time you are done, you will have considered and reconsidered several options, but in the end, you will have the knowledge to put together the type of system you want, and the know-how to keep it healthy. If you think you can just throw something together that suits your budget, and ask questions later on how and why things are going wrong, then I highly recommend that you save your money and stick with freshwater. Too many Folks try their hand at this side of the hobby without understanding that it is alot of work. Ultimately, they spend far more than they expected, their systems fail, and they end up selling off all of their equipment at a fraction of the cost. The only thing gained is an empty wallet, and frustration. 

If you are willing to put in the time, effort, and money, required to succeed, then you have my full support.


----------



## easty83 (Dec 21, 2008)

dont forget even though some fish and corals die (a very bad thing!) I am sure the hardcore marine keepers love the oppurtunity to pick up some cheap equipment and livestock SKAustin from such novice keepers who just dont know better!!!!


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah the aquarium hobby is absolutely full of adapting fish to odd enviroments... healthy fish live in planted biotope aquariums (algae is plants too malawi folk)


----------

